# Wedding photographer costs.....



## taperjeangirl

How much are you paying for yours? 

What does it include? 

Thanks x:)


----------



## tina_h75

We paid £ 600 for ours and that included all day shots and 35 prints in a leather album. This was 6 years ago though and the photographer was a family friend so it was supposed to be more.


----------



## leash27

We haven't booked ours yet but they all seem to be around £1000 for what we want which is all day photographs and a storybook album aswell as the disc with copyright!! 

Watch out for them trying to con you with 'extras'. There was one we liked but he wanted £895 for all day but didn't include the bridal prep in the morning so he wanted another £100 for that on top! They've done that coz they know every bride will want the bridal prep so they squeeze another £100 out of you!

X


----------



## tmr1234

Ours was £300 we got a dvd slide show a dvd with all pics on in high resolution with no copy right and a pic album that we are still waiting to find out about. But omg we got the pics on sat and they are brill i have neve seem as nicer pics


----------



## dontworry

Mine will probably be around $200.00 because she's a close friend. She offered to do them free but I would feel better giving her something for it!! It includes editing but no prints, which is fine because we can do that ourselves lol.


----------



## Arlandria

dontworry said:


> Mine will probably be around $200.00 because she's a close friend. She offered to do them free but I would feel better giving her something for it!! It includes editing but no prints, which is fine because we can do that ourselves lol.

Were the same, lucky enough to have a friend offer to do them and were giving him £200 - we'll get all images on CD for ourselves x

I would have paid upto £1300 as photos are very important to me :blush:


----------



## smelly07

We were going to get a family member to take the photos as we are on a budget and couldnt find anything reasonable about but thankfully my brother was talking to a friend he bumped into in a pub and the wedding came up and would you believe it he does wedding photography amongst other things and said he would do it for £200 which includes:

photos before and during and after ceromony 
photos at venue afternoon
photos at reception and a slide show
photo edits and then put on to a disc.

we will need to develop photos but thats ok and i will do a wedding album as well.


----------



## libbymarks198

if i had the money the photographer i want charges about $5,000 for a shoot, they have two photographers though so get really good shoots from all over. that includes a cd, a dvd, a album (which is amazing) and a few other things.
then there packages range from the one i want to about $10,000.

other ones charge around $1500 to $3000 for the avergae stuff..

we are getting a photography student to do ours


----------



## honeybee2

We are getting a £1500 package for £300.

Its because I go to uni with the apprentice so I got a good deal. Plus MrHB is a graphics designer and designing him a new website.

https://www.tonykluge.co.uk/

We got all day coverage. (bridal prep etc etc)

We havn't discussed prints yet but we will when the website is over.

We'll get them on disc though obviously, but it wont cost a fortune to get them printed out.


----------



## michyk84

friend is doing them for about £300 for all day coverage


----------



## Lisa84

Ours is £2500 and we get 2 photographers all day, pre wedding photo shoot, Graphi Studio album and DVD with all photo's on, 2 parent albums and 8 mini guest albums, a photo frame guest book with our pre wedding pic in which he changes after the wedding, all the pics taken during the day are put on a big screen for the night guests to view, on the day printing so everyone can take a picture home with them and he also does family photos for the night guests with on the night printing.

It sounds like a lot when you first say it but you do get alot with the package and he is an award winning photographer. A good photographer was the most important thing for me. I said to my OH that i don't care where we have to scrimp in other areas but i wanted a really good photographer xxxx


----------



## twiggy56

We are having 2 photographers, all day coverage (excluding the bridal prep as iv asked my photographer friend to do it as felt it was more personal) until literally the end of the night.

All editing, copyright, and all photos onto discs for us to print as we choose! 

It would have cost us a bomb but its a mate of J's doing it so we're paying £350!


----------



## booflebump

We were 2k plus for large album, two parent albums, 8 mini albums, all day coverage and a large canvas x


----------



## taperjeangirl

varied costs! 

OH's friend is doing ours, he has quoted about £500 for the whole day, but hasn't said what it will include yet so we'll see!

He is an amazing photographer though so I know he will do it like I want it to be.


Also, another quick question! Do you write them in for the meal? Like feed them! I've no idea!!


----------



## michyk84

will be feeding ours as he a close friend (& is actually the person who brought us together) but even if not i would still offer them something


----------



## mummymunch

My friend is doing mine, £200 for all day, she was a guest anyway so i'll be feeding her & her family :) she's doing us an album and putting all images on a disk :)


----------



## booflebump

We fed ours and our videographers, they got a main course and pud from the wedding menu x


----------



## Lisa84

ooft i never even considered the feeding of the photographers. Is this the 'done' thing to do then? xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

lol think it must be! 

I did imagine them bringing a wee packed lunch.

Must be fab to be a wedding photographer!!!


----------



## Lisa84

A lovely slap up meal every week mmm yes please lol xx


----------



## booflebump

I think it is generally the 'done' thing - I know we pay them, but considering they could be there from 11am till 9/10pm with no real break as such, you want to make sure they are well fed and watered so you get the best from them x


----------



## xpatchx

I'm a photographer, and luckily, so is my brother, so he's doing them for free as I will be doing his wedding =)
If I had to, I would pay around £1000 for photographs, as they mean a lot to me, and I know they will be well looked at! =)


----------



## mummymunch

I would feed my photographer even if she weren't a friend they are there all day and wont really get to eat otherwise as long as they dont take forever and still get good pics then i wouldn't mind!


----------



## honeybee2

My wedding venue co ordinator said it was a disgrace how they charge so much and STILL expect to get fed- but I have paid for two main meals for them which cost me £15 each.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Were paying £600 for ours, that includes pre wedding shoot, all day coverage and 150 picture photo album.

Hes a friend of ours so can probably get more added in for not too much and yep we will be feeding him :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Ours is £500 for 7 hours and then we get all of the photos she takes copyright free on a cd for us to print and use however we want :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

As ours is a friend of J's we will be actually giving her a place on the table plan, but that cause shes a mate as well...

I didnt think about feeding the videographer though!! :wacko:


----------



## dontworry

We will definitely be feeding our photographer, as she would still be invited even if she weren't doing our photographs. We're also inviting her family and children along, too.


----------



## pink23

I've seen a package for £289 for 3hr's with all ohotos on disk with extra discs. 30 x 7.5 and 2 x 10x8. dvd with pic slide show.
All pics can be printed off disc. 
Then im going to put disposable on the tables at the reeption xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Forgot to add that I'll be including my photographer on the food list :D


----------



## Samemka

£1200 which includes all day and night coverage, CD with copyright for all images and 40 page album.

https://www.joejord.co.uk/blog


----------



## Chai_w

$1,495 on sale (original is $1995)

it includes:
-8hours of photography
-10x10 leather bound wedding album(we pick our favorite pics)(looks like a book)(fits alot of pics don't know how many cuz they can put more than one pic on a page...)
-digital cd of all photos and copyrights
-photo package of 24 photos(of our choosing)
-12 month web hosting
-a box to keep our leather bound wedding album in

i think that covers it, we also have 2 photographers, one coming from each direction to make sure through the weather and traffic that we will definitly have our person there.

and they are sending us a survay to fill out to match a photographer to us.

hope that helped:flower:


----------



## michyk84

spoke again with our tog friend & he is doing our photos as a gift for us which suprised us as we were gonna pay him, so we are now gonna book hotel room for him/his oh for wedding night as they have a bit of distance to come so we doing that to say thank you


----------



## Reyba

We're paying £480 for ours which I thought was quite a lot but we couldn't find anyone who did it for less than £700 around where we want to get married.

We're getting 300-500 photos and we get to give him a form with photo requests if we want some. He is there all day and he says that he can stay all night if we wanted him to, he's very flexible. He does professional and candid photos and we met him a couple of months ago and he seems like he really knows his stuff. 

He also edits photos but still gives us the original (one in high resolution and one in low resolution for things like facebook) and he gives us full copyright of all of the photos he takes. He puts them on CDs and he does his own albums but we have to pay for those separately.


----------



## jessica716

£450 and thats all the photos taken on the day so includes getting ready, ceremony, reception and sunset photos (approx 250) on disc edited...

No printed photos as works out dearer and this way i can print as and when i want and probably cost me a lot less printing than if i got them to do it...


----------



## citymouse

I just want to advise you not to go with any photographer who won't let you have full resolution versions of all your images without a copyright.

I really regret using the photographer we did. They are so stingy with the negatives (yes, I got married a hundred years ago), and a couple of years after the wedding (when no one is buying more prints, trust me!) I inquired about purchasing the whole set of negatives outright. They laughed and said they have negatives that are 40 years old that they wouldn't sell.

Greedy hoarders! I would have paid quite a lot for them, too. Oh well. I don't love my pictures anyway so it doesn't matter. But I definitely would have spent more for a better experience and rights situation.


----------

